# You receive various Stop error messages in Server 2008 R2 during Resume



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/977178/



> Consider the following scenario:
> You have a computer that is running Windows 7 or Windows Server 2008 R2.
> The computer has a Serial Advanced Technology Attachment (SATA) hard disk.
> The size of the SATA hard disk is large. For example, the size of the SATA hard disk is 1 terabyte (TB).
> ...


----------

